# Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?



## Tim1974 (20. August 2019)

*Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Hallo,

ich wüßte gerne ob es Sets aus Tastatur und Maus gibt, die ich beide mit meinem Samsung-Smart-TV benutzen kann?

Momentan nutze ich eine USB-Funk-Tastatur von Logitech, diese hat ein Touchpad, das Ding ist meiner Ansicht nach aber eine Gurke, man kann nicht nur den Mauszeiger damit bedienen, sondern durch drauf klicken auch die eine Maustaste ersetzen, die Folge ist, daß ich bim Surfen im Internet plötzlich auf die aberwitzigsten Webseiten weitergeleitet werde, weil ich angeblich beim übers Touchpad-Gleiten gedrückt habe. Ergo, das Ding reagiert unpassend sensibel, so kann man nicht vernünftig arbeiten. 

Ich will also Tastatur und Maus einzelnd und ich möchte trotzdem beide USB-Ports des TVs für Festplatten und Sticks frei halten, es soll also Tastatur und Maus beides via Bluetooth mit dem TV verbunden werden, geht das?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## bastian123f (20. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

USb Hub und dann ein Combi Set.

Desktops mit Anbindung: kabellos Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ist eigentlich nicht schwer. 
Aber du machst es dir gleich wieder schwer, wegen irgendwelchen kleinen "Ich möchte das genau so haben und Hersteller sollten das am Besten für mich machen"...


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Wie wärs den mit sowas,

https://www.amazon.de/Tastatur-Wire...roid+tastatur&qid=1566311023&s=gateway&sr=8-4

Hab auch so eins bei mir mit Sony TV(Andriod OS) im gebrauch,funktioniert einwandfrei und ist klein ,sehr handlich und kostet nicht viel.
Gibts in verschiedene Ausführungen je nach Hersteller.

grüße Brex


----------



## Tim1974 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Naja, ich fragte direkt nach einer Tastatur- und Maus-Kombi für Bluetooth, weil mein Fernseher Bluetooth hat. 
USB-Hubs werden nicht offiziell unterstützt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, das Thema hatten wir schonmal vor einige Monaten.
Ich halte auch nicht so viel von Hubs und Verlängerungen und Billig-Steckernetzteilen...

Außerdem brauche ich eine richtige Maus, die aber was die Unterlage angeht möglichst unkompliziert sein sollte, denn dann kann ich sie auch eventuell auf der breiten Armlehne des Ledersofas nutzen, die wäre aber notfalls auch breit genug um ein kleines Mauspad drauf zu legen.


----------



## Abductee (20. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Außerdem brauche ich eine richtige Maus, die aber was die Unterlage angeht möglichst unkompliziert sein sollte, denn dann kann ich sie auch eventuell auf der breiten Armlehne des Ledersofas nutzen, die wäre aber notfalls auch breit genug um ein kleines Mauspad drauf zu legen.



Logitech MX Ergo Wireless Trackball ab €'*'74,05 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Mit einer Kugelmaus brauchst du am wenigsten Fläche und bist auch nicht auf ein Mauspad angewiesen.


----------



## Tim1974 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Gut, aber ist die denn nicht gewöhnunsbedürftig und erstmal weniger präzise als eine "normale" Maus?
Außerdem würde mir dann immer noch das Keyboard fehlen und ich weiß nicht ob man zwei nicht direkt zusammengehörige Eingabegeräte mit dem TV gleichzeitig koppeln kann?


----------



## JoM79 (20. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Warum sollte sich ein Set anders Verhalten als 2 andere einzelne Geräte?


----------



## Tim1974 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Weil ein Set vom Fernseher als ein Gerät erkannt und verbunden werden kann, zwei Einzelgeräte (Maus und Tastatur einzelnd gekauft und nicht zusammenhängend als Set) könnten dann zwei Verbindungen brauchen und ich bin nicht sicher, ob der Fernseher mit mehreren Bluetooth-Geräten gleichzeitig verbunden werden kann?


----------



## Venom89 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Stream doch einfach das Bild deines Rechners, auf den TV. Dazu dann kabellose Maus + Tastatur deiner Wahl.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Wie soll ich das denn streamen, per WLAN? 
Dann müßte der PC erstmal WLAN haben... 

Zum Thema, ich hab mal wieder selbst gesucht und das hier gefunden:
Logitech Wireless Combo MK850 Performance, USB, DE ab €'*'73,93 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Ist zwar eigentlich teurer als ich wollte, aber wird das als ein Gerät per Bluetooth mit dem TV (oder PC) verbunden, ohne das man einen USB-Empfänger am Gerät braucht?


----------



## Venom89 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Wie soll ich das denn streamen, per WLAN?
> Dann müßte der PC erstmal WLAN haben...



Das ist jetzt aber ein Witz, oder?


----------



## Tim1974 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Achso, du meintest ich soll den TV einfach als Monitor per HDMI an den PC hängen?

Dann bräuchte ich aber ein etwa 8 Meter langes HDMI-Kabel.


----------



## Torben456 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Du brauchst doch kein WLAN am PC dafür, das ganze geht auch per herkömmlichen LAN.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Achso, stimmt, das hatte ich ganz vergessen. 

Wäre aber trotzdem ein gut 8 Meter langes Kabel nötig um eine Ecke rum, unter der Balkontür durch... weder elegant noch schnell erreicht und außerdem möchte ich mit dem TV ja einen PC-Ersatz haben, z.B. falls der PC mal nicht funktioniert oder ich ihn nicht parallel laufen lassen will.
Der TV ist ja eigentlich auch nur eine Notlösung, wenn man mal schnell wärend des Fernsehens etwas googeln will oder ein YT-Video anschauen möchte, oder eine Sendung verpaßt hat und diese in einer der Mediatheken sucht...


----------



## Venom89 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Achso, du meintest ich soll den TV einfach als Monitor per HDMI an den PC hängen?
> 
> Dann bräuchte ich aber ein etwa 8 Meter langes HDMI-Kabel.



Nein oder seit wann nennt man das streamen? 



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Achso, stimmt, das hatte ich ganz vergessen.



Da hatte ich Hoffnung.... 



> Wäre aber trotzdem ein gut 8 Meter langes Kabel nötig um eine Ecke rum, unter der Balkontür durch... weder elegant noch schnell erreicht



Er meint das, dass schon drin steckt 

Tim, ist dir überhaupt bewußt, was ein Netzwerk ist? 

Du hast ein solches Zuhause. Die Zentrale ist dein Router. Ob jetzt ein Gerät per LAN oder WLAN damit verbunden ist, ist erst einmal egal! Diese Geräte können untereinander kommunizieren, wenn man das möchte. 
Zauberei. Ich weiß  



> und außerdem möchte ich mit dem TV ja einen PC-Ersatz haben, z.B. falls der PC mal nicht funktioniert oder ich ihn nicht parallel laufen lassen will.



Hast du doch trotzdem. Mehr als eine Notlösung, sehe ich das ganze aber nicht. 
Wenn Du deinen PC, aber auch mal im Wohnzimmer nutzen möchtest, geht das ohne Probleme. 

Du bist da nur ca 10 Jahre zurück, alles gut  



> Der TV ist ja eigentlich auch nur eine Notlösung, wenn man mal schnell wärend des Fernsehens etwas googeln will oder ein YT-Video anschauen möchte, oder eine Sendung verpaßt hat und diese in einer der Mediatheken sucht...



Das geht doch schneller, wenn man das auf dem Handy sucht und auf den TV streamt.


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Weil ein Set vom Fernseher als ein Gerät erkannt und verbunden werden kann, zwei Einzelgeräte (Maus und Tastatur einzelnd gekauft und nicht zusammenhängend als Set) könnten dann zwei Verbindungen brauchen und ich bin nicht sicher, ob der Fernseher mit mehreren Bluetooth-Geräten gleichzeitig verbunden werden kann?



Nein, wird es nicht.
Auch ein Set sind zwei Einzelgeräte.


----------



## Tim1974 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Tim, ist dir überhaupt bewußt, was ein Netzwerk ist?
> 
> Du hast ein solches Zuhause. Die Zentrale ist dein Router. Ob jetzt ein Gerät per LAN oder WLAN damit verbunden ist, ist erst einmal egal! Diese Geräte können untereinander kommunizieren, wenn man das möchte.
> Zauberei. Ich weiß



Dann sag das doch gleich und laß mich nicht rätseln! 

Die Idee ist aber gar nicht so schlecht und das will schon was heißen, da ich selbst ja nicht von alleine drauf gekommen bin! 

Fakt ist dann aber, daß PC und TV beide an sein müssen und das WLAN aktiviert sein muß, außerdem ist das sicherlich noch eine ganz schöne Frickellei, bis das alles läuft?



Venom89 schrieb:


> Das geht doch schneller, wenn man das auf dem Handy sucht und auf den TV streamt.


Mit meinem HTC One M7 soll das schneller gehen als mit dem TV selbst? 
Wenn du wüßtest wie lahm das schon beim Aufrufen von Wetter.com ist, sofern Javascript eingeschaltet ist, das scrollt so verzögert, daß ich immer schon ungeduldig nach schiebe und dann springt es in einem riesen Satz zu weit und ich muß mich wieder erstmal ganz neu auf der Seite orientieren. Der TV ist dabei zwar auch elendig lahm, aber zumindest hab ich auf dem großen Bildschirm eine wesentlich bessere Übersichtlichkeit.

Ich frage mich aber, warum Samsung nicht die CPU, GPU und RAM vom Galaxy S10 in dem TV verbaut hat! 



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nein, wird es nicht.
> Auch ein Set sind zwei Einzelgeräte.



Ok danke, gut zu wissen, dann werde ich mal Samsung direkt fragen, ob ich zwei Eingabegeräte über Bluetooth mit dem TV gleichzeitig verbinden kann.


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Hast du keine 2 oder mehr Bluetoothgeräte da?


----------



## -Shorty- (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich aber, warum Samsung nicht die CPU, GPU und RAM vom Galaxy S10 in dem TV verbaut hat!



Tja, die Antwort ist so simpel, wenn du das durchschaust, kannst du jedem BWL'ler die Welt erklären. 

Hätte ich solche Bedürfnisse, würde ich am Handy googlen und das Ergebnis über den Fernseher wiedergeben. 
Hab ich aber nicht.
Ich schau neben dem Forza spielen TV und hab zur Krönung mein Handy mit Youtube vor mir liegen, falls es was Neues gibt. Auf dem 2ten Bildschirm läuft dann noch ein Liveset für die musikalische Untermalung, da noch nebenher googlen würde mich nur ablenken  .


----------



## Venom89 (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Dann sag das doch gleich und laß mich nicht rätseln!



Sorry, aber das war kein Rätsel 



> Die Idee ist aber gar nicht so schlecht und das will schon was heißen, da ich selbst ja nicht von alleine drauf gekommen bin!



Krass oder 



> Fakt ist dann aber, daß PC und TV beide an sein müssen und das WLAN aktiviert sein muß, außerdem ist das sicherlich noch eine ganz schöne Frickellei, bis das alles läuft?



Ne das ist keine frickelei. Du kannst entweder Chrome dafür nutzen oder auf deinem TV die Steamlink App installieren (nach dem Starten und verbinden einfach den big picture Modus verlassen). 
Das dauert nicht lange, da hat man sich daran gewöhnt. 
Damit könntest du sogar deine Spiele auf dem TV spielen. 




> Mit meinem HTC One M7 soll das schneller gehen als mit dem TV selbst?
> Wenn du wüßtest wie lahm das schon beim Aufrufen von Wetter.com ist, sofern Javascript eingeschaltet ist, das scrollt so verzögert, daß ich immer schon ungeduldig nach schiebe und dann springt es in einem riesen Satz zu weit und ich muß mich wieder erstmal ganz neu auf der Seite orientieren. Der TV ist dabei zwar auch elendig lahm, aber zumindest hab ich auf dem großen Bildschirm eine wesentlich bessere Übersichtlichkeit.



Einfach beispielsweise die YouTube App nutzen und oben rechts auf übertragen gehen und den TV auswählen. Fertig. 



> Ich frage mich aber, warum Samsung nicht die CPU, GPU und RAM vom Galaxy S10 in dem TV verbaut hat!



Weil das s10 mehr kostet als dein TV.


----------



## warawarawiiu (21. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Ich hätte dir echt gerne geholfen und mal probiert bzw. nachgesucht für dich, aber da ich keine Ahnung habe, welchen Samsung tv du hast, habe ich keine Ahnung.


----------



## Tim1974 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*



Venom89 schrieb:


> Ne das ist keine frickelei. Du kannst entweder Chrome dafür nutzen oder auf deinem TV die Steamlink App installieren (nach dem Starten und verbinden einfach den big picture Modus verlassen).
> Das dauert nicht lange, da hat man sich daran gewöhnt.
> Damit könntest du sogar deine Spiele auf dem TV spielen.



Ich dachte, ich müßte dann im Router vorher noch irgendwelche Einstellungen ändern bzw. Freigaben erteilen?



Venom89 schrieb:


> Weil das s10 mehr kostet als dein TV.



Nur kostet das S10 sicher nicht ca. 650 Euro wegen der CPU/GPU und RAM, es kommt ja noch der große Festspeicher dazu, das Gehäuse, Gorilla Glass  6, die guten Kameras, die Netzwerk Chips (Bluetooth, WLAN etc.), das Display usw..
Mir würde auch schon die CPU/GPU vom Galaxy S7 reichen im TV, außerdem hätte ich locker mal 100-200 Euro mehr für den TV ausgegeben, wenn er dementsprechend schneller im Internet wäre.


----------



## Venom89 (22. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus fÃ¼r Samsung-Smart-TV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> *Ich dachte*, ich müßte dann im Router vorher noch irgendwelche Einstellungen ändern bzw. Freigaben erteilen?



Du dachtest auch, dein PC bräuchte wlan... 
Steam Link



> Nur kostet das S10 sicher nicht ca. 650 Euro wegen der CPU/GPU und RAM, es kommt ja noch der große Festspeicher dazu, das Gehäuse, Gorilla Glass  6, die guten Kameras, die Netzwerk Chips (Bluetooth, WLAN etc.), das Display usw..



Das ist bei deinem TV doch ähnlich. Da kommt auch noch einiges dazu. Unter anderem ein etwas größeres Display. 
Das was du dir wünscht, ist doch wirtschaftlich gesehen totaler Quatsch. Was soll denn Samsung in den top Geräten verbauen, wenn so etwas im Einsteiger Bereich zu finden ist? 



> Mir würde auch schon die CPU/GPU vom Galaxy S7 reichen im TV, außerdem hätte ich locker mal 100-200 Euro mehr für den TV ausgegeben, wenn er dementsprechend schneller im Internet wäre.



Ich glaube das liegt eher am Browser. Da wird nicht viel drauf geachtet. Wer surft schon auf dem TV? Dafür gibt es screen mirroring.


----------



## Tim1974 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Nochmal zurück zum Thema Tastatur und Maus, laut der Infos, die ich von Samsung erhalten habe, kann ich zwei Bluetoothgeräte gleichzeitig koppeln, wohl aber nicht mehr.
Sie sollten aber einer bestimmten Norm entsprechen, das hab ich mir leider nicht notiert und nun vergessen, welche das war, weiß das hier zufällig jemand?

Kann mir jemand Bluetooth Maus und Tastatur empfehlen, möglichst nicht so teuer, aber auch kein Billigschrott?


----------



## JoM79 (28. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*

Jedes 15€ Logitech etc Set reicht da locker.


----------



## bastian123f (29. August 2019)

*AW: Bluetooth Tastatur und Maus für Samsung-Smart-TV?*



Tim1974 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand Bluetooth Maus und Tastatur empfehlen, möglichst nicht so teuer, aber auch kein Billigschrott?



Such dir doch einfach hier eines aus:
Desktops mit Hersteller: Logitech, Anbindung: kabellos Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Die müssen alle einer Norm entsprechen. Wir sind hier schließlich in Deutschland.


----------

